# Fecal Occult Blood for Screening



## christinav (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am having an issue in one of my practices: The physician is stating that the ICD-9 V76.51 (screening colonoscopy) is  incorrect for CPT 82272 (fecal occult guaiac blood test) as part of a preventative visit in an office setting. This Diagnosis is hard coded to attach to this CPT code in our EHR software and I do not know if this is correct?? 

I beleive that the ICD-9 code is incorrect as well, but just wanted your thoughts! I believe that the screening code should actually be 82270 or G0328 with a V76.51 or V76.41 diagnosis code. 

Is this correct??

Thank you everyone!!


----------

